# Infinity Wax Turbo6 - Anyone Used / Using It ?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone using / or used Infinity Wax's Turbo6 ?
https://infinitywax.com/product/turbo6-sio2-carnauba-sealant/

TIA
:detailer:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone ? :tumbleweed:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

plenty using on their facebook page , getting high ratings , company is local to me .
mac


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep I've used it. Just in the process of writing up a review which I'll add to the "what lsps have you used thread" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Haven't used but do like the look of this from their Instagram account


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone else ? 
:tumbleweed:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes I've used it on my car for the winter but have topped it with their Anniversary wax. Was easy to use and paint did feel slick after application but can't give any feedback as a stand alone product


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It claims to fill minor swirls or marring, did you notice that or just a nice gloss my finish?


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried it a month or so ago on my black van. Was disappointed with the results, especially as everyone on the Facebook group loves it.

It lacked gloss to me and didn’t really add anything to the look of the paintwork.

Having said that, i was in a bit of a rush and i am sure i have heard somewhere that they recommend using it via machine to get a bit of heat in the product.

Will definitely try it again via machine at some point.

Currently have their Dark Glaze topped with their Core Wax on my van and it looks fantastic.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> It claims to fill minor swirls or marring, did you notice that or just a nice gloss my finish?


It was fine in the white paint and did fill some minor marks on my car but in the black gloss trim in the wheel arches and door pillars not so visible

Was nice and glossy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Its an old thread , but I thought I will share my experience with turbo6.
This is it,






applied two weeks ago over the britemax black max , water repellency is very good and it kept my mrs car much cleaner than mine wearing something else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about real life durability?


----------

